# Hot load of hay



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

This would suck.



__ https://www.facebook.com/linda.mccumber.9/posts/1776780905671643


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ya, I wonder if it was a cig or baled to wet....either way it sucks, glad the dude was able to get the truck out


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I had a hay customer this year that on the way home had an axle break on his trailer and by the time he got it stopped something was throwing sparks onto the hay above. It didn't start of fire thankfully.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Just blow it out, it will be fine. Horses will still eat it.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

A friend of mine had a load of small squares burn. He never was really sure what started the fire but thought one of his straps worked loose and the metal hook got in between the tire and metal fender of the small trailer he was pulling. Got his pickup unhooked and got to watch his trailer burn. Then he bought a few round bales from me to get by that year and continued buying round bales from me for his sheep.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

We drove by a stack of rd bales on monday on way to farmfest.Tue a guy stops in booth and says a hay fire along hiway on the way.We could see the white smoke when we left the show that night on way back to motel.Drove by it last night and looks like he saved 20 bales out of 100-120 The rest was a pile of ashes.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

My son and I were helping a friend move hay and the old gent's load caught on fire. He was pulling an old tri axle and the rear tires were rubbing the fenders.

Not a pretty sight.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Not too many years ago the neighbor was towing two loads of straw hook behind one another and it was two hands stack Bale wagons full he figures the old Oliver with a gasoline engine he was using through a spark caught fire and we're fully involved in seconds.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> This would suck.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/linda.mccumber.9/posts/1776780905671643


Shame you didn't "screencap" that... now it's gone...

Typical...

Later! OL J R


----------

